# Der böse Schlummer Modus ,



## Pflatsch (23. Oktober 2008)

Seid gegrüßt liebes buffed team und natürlich auch alle anderen forum nutzer . 

Nun zu meinen problem , Ich habe schon in einigen foren um hilfe gebeden , aber leider keinerlei sinnvolle hilfe bekommen. 
Nun hoffe ich auf euch. 

Folgendes problem besteht, Mein rechner geht nach lust und laune wenn ich ihn mal 3-4 minuten alleine lasse in den Schlummermodus. Sicher für den Stromverbrauch sehr lobenswert , aber leider bekomme ich ihn nicht wieder zurück. Das heist für mich in diesen fall Neustart. Also sehr ärgerlich. 

Folgende sachen habe ich schon geändert , probiert. 

Energiesparmodus komplet deaktiviert im Vista , 
Im Bios ebenfalls deaktiviert , 
In den energie option das monitor auschalten alles deaktiviert , also dauerhaft an . 
jegliche bildschirmschoner oder andere automatische betriebe deaktiviert , 
Viren scann durch gefürht , Rechner ist sauber , 
msconfig unnütze programme nicht starten lassen , die vielleicht für einen schlummermodus verantwortlich sein können , 

Mehr ist mir auf die schneller leider nicht eingefallen , 

Nun hoffe ich auf eure hilfe , Habe ich vielleicht eine simple Option über sehen. Oder gibt es vielleicht eine möglichkeit den schlummermodus komplet aus den system zu entfernen die ich nicht kenne , Bin für jede sinnvolle hilfe sehr dankbar , 


Hier noch fix ein überblick um welches system es sich handelt . 


____________________________________________________________________________

Informationsliste Wert
Computer
Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition ( 64 Bit ) 
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computername -------
Benutzername -------

Motherboard
CPU Typ 4x , 3000 MHz
Motherboard Name Unbekannt
Motherboard Chipsatz Unbekannt
Arbeitsspeicher 8192 MB
BIOS Typ Unbekannt

Anzeige
2x Grafikkarte GeForce GTX 260
Monitor PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB] (CU10724030702)

Multimedia
Soundkarte Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi
Soundkarte Realtek Digital Output (Realtek

Datenträger
IDE Controller Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
IDE Controller Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator
Festplatte Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 ATA Device
Optisches Laufwerk ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P ATA Device
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status Unbekannt

Partitionen
C: (NTFS) 476938 MB (406336 MB frei)

Eingabegeräte
Tastatur Standardtastatur (PS/2)
Maus HID-konforme Maus
Game Controller Microsoft-PC-Joysticktreiber

Netzwerk
Netzwerkkarte Generischer Marvell-Yukon-Chipsatz-basierter Ethernet-Controller (---.---.---.---)

Peripheriegeräte
Drucker Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB-Geräte USB DSL Device
USB-Geräte USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte USB-HID (Human Interface Device)

____________________________________________________________________________


Entschuildigt das einiges auf unbekannt angegeben ist , Everest ist noch nicht auf den neusten stand , 


Nun hoffe ich das jemand die fehlende Idea hat , 

Danke schon mal im vorraus . 


Gruß Pflatsch ....


rechtschreibfehler , oder vergessene Buchstaben waren so vorgesehen .. ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Oktober 2008)

Hmm wird schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auffällt ist, dass du nur DX 9.0C installiert hast. Unter Vista mit GF 260er Grafikkarten sollte es eigentlich DX 10 sein. Und bringe mal Everest auf den neuesten Stand.

Kommt irgendeine Meldung wenn der Rechner runterfährt? Fährt der Rechner auch runter wenn du in einem Spiel oder einer anderen Anwendung bist? Oder passiert das nur auf dem Desktop?


----------



## Pflatsch (23. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hmm wird schwierig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




OK danke , ich werde DX10 installieren , und everest auch mal aktualliesieren , 

Er schaltet in den schlummer modus sobald ich den rechner 3-4 minuten in ruhe stehen lasse , sei es in desktop oder inGame . Sei es ihn einfach anzulassen , oder einfach nur ein tioleten gang , sehr eigenartig. Er geht in schlummer modus , 

P.s. Temperaturen habe ich auhc überwacht alles im grünen bereich auch unter voll last ..


----------



## pilic (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie bekomme ich denn Everest aktualisiert,ohne das es gleich eine Kaufversion nach 30 Tagen wird?


----------



## Pflatsch (24. Oktober 2008)

Nein es kommt keine meldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , er geht einfach in den schlummer modus und fertig .


----------



## Wagga (24. Oktober 2008)

BSoDs hast du so eingestellt, das sie evtl. angezeigt werden?
"Arbeitsplatz-> Rechtsklick-> Eigenschaften-> Erweitert ->Starten wiederherstellen-> automatisch neustarten Häkchen entfernen!"

Nur ne Idee.

Weil du den Ruhezustandmodus ja deaktiviert hast,
fällt mir leider aktuell nur dies ein.

Ne Idee wäre auch noch die Hardware mit:
Memtest86 zu testen und mit Prime95.
Memtest ca. 3-6 Stunden
Prime 2-5 Stunden.
Um so länger um so besser.
Falls er dann keine Fehler anzeigt, ist die Hardware I.O.


----------



## Pflatsch (24. Oktober 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> BSoDs hast du so eingestellt, das sie evtl. angezeigt werden?
> "Arbeitsplatz-> Rechtsklick-> Eigenschaften-> Erweitert ->Starten wiederherstellen-> automatisch neustarten Häkchen entfernen!"
> 
> Nur ne Idee.
> ...




werde ich versuchen , die 2 programme bewirken bitte was ? hatte nur fix gegooglet aber meiin englisch ist leider unter aller sau


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Oktober 2008)

mit memtest wird dein ram getestet und mit prime setzt du deine cpu unter volllast.

eine idee wäre noch dir vom prozessor bzw board hersteller alle akutellen treiber zu installieren den damit behebst du die ursache und nicht nur die symptome


----------



## Pflatsch (24. Oktober 2008)

danke schon mal , für die tips , werd das mal so weit umsetzen ,


----------



## Pflatsch (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe soweit alles nochmal durch gecheckt , hab mir auch eure tips zu herzen genommen und durch probiert bzw. installiert , siehe directX 10 und co. 

Aber leider ohne erfolg. So langsam glaube ich ( Oh man hört sich das gleich komisch an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) an einen sensor der irgend was erkennt ob der rechner in betrieb ist , bzw. ein bediener am rechner ist o0 -_- . 

Jedes mal , ja wirklich jedes mal Wen ich den rechner verlasse , sei es auch nur für ein paar sekunden , siehe Fenster schliesen oder irgend etwas anderes , So fort beim verlassen des stuhlst -_- BUMM Schlummer modus aktiv . 

Ich bin mir im klaren wie blöd sich das anhört aber es passiert leider so ... 

Irgend jemand schon mal ähnliches erfahren oder gehört . Ein wackelkontakt schlies ich auch aus , hab mal 2-3min an der kiste rumgewackelt ob sich vielleicht was getahn hätte ,, aber er hat weiter fröhlich vor sich hin geschnurrt :/ 


Gruß Pflatsch ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pflatsch (31. Oktober 2008)

Einmal Push ich noch, auf das vielleicht doch noch jemand ne idea hat , 

Gruß Pflatsch


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du das Problem durch eine Windowsreparatur nicht lösen kannst, empfehle ich eine
Datensicherung/Backup manuell oder durch Backupprogramme (nicht das Windows sondern alle wichtigen Dateien:
-Word/Excel/Powerpoint/Accessdateien.
-Filme&Musik
-WoW Ordner und evtl. andere Games (savegames bei älteren Spielen)
-Mails durch schicken auf eigene Adresse.
-Oder mit Paragon DriveBackup,Acronis TrueImage , Norton Ghost oder DriveImageXML(Freeware).
Nochmals den Ruhezustand deaktiveren, wenns nix hilft neu machen.
Dazu hilft auch folgende Anleitung:
Halt dich daran dann geht nix schief:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Blitzschnell-Wi...n_32986625.html
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Pflatsch (31. Oktober 2008)

Danke Wagga , dies wollte ich wo vermeiden aber wird mir wo nix anderes übrig bleibn weils ein frisches windows ist , ich meld mich wieder nach neu installation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Pflatsch


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

Versuch erstmals die Reparatur, vielleicht hilft die ja schon.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich keine Ideen mehr habe ist das immer meine letzte Rettung /Vorschlag.
Aber vielleicht hilft ja die WindowsReparatur.

Aber vielleicht hat jemand ne andere Idee.
Weil ich habe noch nie den Ruhezustandmodus genutzt, ich bin da wohl zu misstrauisch das die Daten dann doch beim Neustarten doch weg sind, außerdem verbraucht das ne Menge Speicher.
Dann doch lieber komplett aus vorher abspeichern und aus als ein Zwischending.
Nochmals nachgeguckt:
Systemsteuerung->System->Energieoptionen->Ruhezustand:
Ruhezustand aktivieren (Harken raus!)
Bei mir wird noch angegeben:
Freier SPeicherplatz©: 91,245MB
Für Ruhezustand benötigt: 3,328MB
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Was für ein Mainboard hast du? Welche Stromsparmaßnahmen sind im Bios aktiviert?

Im Bios findest du, falls der Prozzi es unterstützt unter Umständen folgende Stromsparmechanismen:

C1, C2, C3

Schau mal ob diese vorhanden sind. Alle drei beeinflußen sie deine CPU, wenn sie in ihrer Ruhephase ist. Dabei wird hier unterschieden, was alles schlafen gelegt wird. C3 spart am meisten, dafür dauert die Aufwachphase aber auch am längsten. 

Gehst du Bios und guckst, ob du diese Mechanismen finden kannst und ob sie aktiv sind. Falls ja, schalte alle probeweise ab und versuche es erneut.
Möglicherweise ist hier der Hund begraben.


----------



## rckstR (1. November 2008)

wenn nix hilft, plattmachen !


----------



## Pflatsch (2. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Was für ein Mainboard hast du? Welche Stromsparmaßnahmen sind im Bios aktiviert?
> 
> Im Bios findest du, falls der Prozzi es unterstützt unter Umständen folgende Stromsparmechanismen:
> 
> ...




danke danke , ich werde dies sofort testen ,


----------



## Pflatsch (3. November 2008)

soweit alles duch geführt , rechner geht weiterhin in den schlummer modus sobald ich mich von meinen pc stuhl entferne


----------

